# can a pregnancy abort due to stress?



## ambernd (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay so yesterday I went to pick up 2 mini rex does.They were supposed to be bred a few days ago.They people I got them from live 2 hours away but they where going to stay at a hotel about 15 min away from me so we decided to meet there right when they arrived. I picked them up and they where in an open box in the passenger side seat. Well the idiot driver infront of me gave me no option but to slam into the back of his car. Airbags went off and the bunnies went flying into the floorboard. Then they had to sit inthere for about 30-45 min or so while the cops came and all that stuff. It was actually kind of funny because the cop got into my passenger side door to get my registration and hes like "uhhh... you have a bunny in your car". haha. but anyway, I was just curious if between the 2 hour drive and the wreck if they could abort their pregnancies if they were under too much stress?



Thanks,

Amber


----------



## Jaded (Aug 8, 2010)

Could possibley, Were the bunnies screaming?


----------



## ambernd (Aug 8, 2010)

no I don't believe so. They seemed okay just shook up


----------



## Jaded (Aug 8, 2010)

The babies would *probley* be okay then, should be anyway.


----------



## ambernd (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope they are going to be okay. But sadly I am thinking about giving them up to a new home.. They are bigger then I expected them to be. They are a good 5 pounds. I was kind of wanting to get into show with them but they are over the weight limit. The people I got them from didn't even inform me of their weight. I hate to put them through even more stress by moving them again. I might wait a week or so before doing anything... still undecided


----------



## Jaded (Aug 8, 2010)

Could you use them as brood?


----------



## CalifornianKit (Aug 8, 2010)

Why dont u keep the does at least til they have their babies. They might just throw one or two small enough kits for you to show.


----------



## ambernd (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know. I will have to think about it. I've been thinking about getting back into dwarfs like I was a few years ago. But I might keep them for brood. Like I said I will have to think about it. I don't have a whole lot of room for rabbits so I have to use it sparingly.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 8, 2010)

In the future, it would be best to invest in a show carrier or pet taxi to transport rabbits. This will keep them safer and help to avoid injury incase of an accident while you're driving.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 8, 2010)

I would hang onto them and see what they throw baby wise. I have one doe, she's brood sized but she's always thrown nice babies for me, all that have gone on to show homes have done well. She's hada few brood sized babies.


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 9, 2010)

If they were only bred a few days ago, the pregnancy isn't developed enough for it to affect them yet. 

Best of luck with them.


----------

